# The internal call: distinguishing between true calling and normal Christian interests



## Tim (Aug 14, 2009)

I love theology and enjoy studying the Bible and discussing my findings with others. With regard to a valid internal call to be an ordained minister of the word, how does one distinguish between a valid internal call to the pastorate and the normal desire to encourage fellow believers that is common to all Christians?

Does a truly called pastor have a greater _desire_ to study the word?
Does a truly called pastor have a greater _desire_ to encourage/teach others?
Does a truly called pastor have a greater _ability_ to study and encourage/teach?

(I am using simple questions to get at the heart of things).

If not these differences, then what? I understand also that the call is for one who is _Godly_, but that is another issue.


----------



## JML (Aug 14, 2009)

I think that it was Spurgeon that said in his lectures to my students that if you can see yourself doing anything else in life, you are not called. A man that is truly called is like Jeremiah who could not keep silent on the words of God. Obviously, there are also other requirements that the man must meet as described in Scripture.


----------



## Tim (Aug 14, 2009)

Oh, yes. I fully agree. I was just talking about the internal aspects. I am a firm believer in the biblical necessity of a valid _external_ call as well.


----------



## dr_parsley (Aug 14, 2009)

Tim said:


> I love theology and enjoy studying the Bible and discussing my findings with others. With regard to a valid internal call to be an ordained minister of the word, how does one distinguish between a valid internal call to the pastorate and the normal desire to encourage fellow believers that is common to all Christians?
> 
> Does a truly called pastor have a greater _desire_ to study the word?
> Does a truly called pastor have a greater _desire_ to encourage/teach others?
> Does a truly called pastor have a greater _ability_ to study and encourage/teach?



I wonder if, in addition to all three of those things, it usually involves a peculiar passion for the lost. I mean not just when one stops to think about it, but it distracts him and he regularly acts on it. I have a passion for His church and so I spend some of my working time working in that field but as my passion for the lost both grows greater in magnitude and becomes more deeply established I can imagine moving more into pastoral work in future years. As for myself, I'm content to leave it up to God and if He opens doors or not, either way is no problem. I think if a door is not being conspicuously opened and a person can find other God-honouring stuff to do, he should get on with that stuff. One example of a door being conspicuously opened is if ones church is suggesting it's what God wants.


----------



## Pergamum (Aug 14, 2009)

I think a calling involves (1) your desires, (2) seconded by the Word, and (3) confirmed by the larger body of Christ. 

Because of point 1 (your desire) there is no way to reduce the subjective elements of a call, and this subjective element will manifest itself in strong and persistent desires to do something for the Lord.

Then, as you are confirming this calling, a 4th point would be (4) "open doors." But I do not mention this factor with the others because we can push some doors open to minister and some paths of ministry are not easy, but nevertheless should not be forsaken as if God doesn't want you to do them, just because they are hard.


----------



## rbcbob (Aug 14, 2009)

Tim said:


> I love theology and enjoy studying the Bible and discussing my findings with others. With regard to a valid internal call to be an ordained minister of the word, how does one distinguish between a valid internal call to the pastorate and the normal desire to encourage fellow believers that is common to all Christians?
> 
> Does a truly called pastor have a greater _desire_ to study the word?
> Does a truly called pastor have a greater _desire_ to encourage/teach others?
> ...



Tim,
A question that doesn't arise enough in our generation is "Do I have a heart to shepherd the flock of God in the day-to-grind?"

A pastor pours his life into tending the sheep of Christ's fold. There should be beating in your heart a desire to care for the sheep; the strong, the weak, the straying, vexing, troublesome sheep for whom Christ died.

Jeremiah 3:15 "And I will give you shepherds according to My heart, who will feed you with knowledge and understanding."

see also:

SermonAudio.com - Sermon Series A Call To The Ministry


----------

